# Galleon HME on Linux Does Not Show on Tivo



## wojnas

I recently built a new server wind Fedora 9 on it. Previously I had a server running Fedora 5 with Galleon running. With my new server, I can't seem to get the HME to stay up. After I start Galleon it stays up for a few minutes then it just stops showing up. I could not see anything particular in the logs as the cause. I do see applications such as weather working post crash. The file transfers work just fine.

Some notes on the box: selinux is off, Fedora 9, ipv6 off, firewall off
Major Apps: Samba, squeezecenter, Galleon

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## windracer

So Galleon isn't running but you can still access the weather app?  What part is crashing then?

What version are you running? Can you post some snippets from your wrapper.log and log.txt files? Turning on debug in the GUI (under Properties) might shed some light on the problem as well.


----------



## wojnas

Thanks for the response. What I meant that the app is still working is that after a crash I can go into the log file and see the weather app downloading updates even thought I cannot see them on the Tivo. In this particular log file the HME crashed around 8:51.

Thanks

Joe

Wrapper.txt


> STATUS | wrapper | 2008/09/17 20:49:10 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
> STATUS | wrapper | 2008/09/17 20:49:11 | Launching a JVM...
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2008/09/17 20:49:11 | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2008/09/17 20:49:11 | Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2008/09/17 20:49:11 |
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2008/09/17 20:49:14 | Galleon 2.5.3 is starting...
> INFO | jvm 1 | 2008/09/17 20:49:52 | Galleon is ready.


----------



## windracer

wojnas said:


> Thanks for the response. What I meant that the app is still working is that after a crash I can go into the log file and see the weather app downloading updates even thought I cannot see them on the Tivo.


If there's still activity in the log file, I don't see how the app has crashed. If you just can't see it on the TiVo, but the process is still running on your Linux box, it must be something with mDNS or the broadcast.

I don't see anything out of the ordinary in that log (you can probably turn off debug now).

Hmm ...


----------



## wojnas

I installed Galleon on windowz box and it worked fine. It has to be something on Linux. I downloaded Zenmap and 7288 was not open after I lost it on TiVo. Every once in a while the HD Photos stay up, which is on another port, but the apps disappear. I reinstalled java and galleon without it helping. Thanks in advance any insight.

~ Posted log files in a follow up post ~


----------



## wmcbrine

Um, do you think maybe you could convert those log files to attachments? This thread is kind of unreadable.


----------



## windracer

Yeah, and I think you can turn off debug for now. There's no need to be including all the weather refresh data in the logs.


----------



## wojnas

Thanks for any suggestions your could provide.


----------



## windracer

There's a lot of weird garbage characters in the log. And I see a lot of errors like this:



Code:


15:04:20,289 DEBUG [VideoServer] VideoServer - sip:nm
15:04:20,293 DEBUG [VideoServer] VideoServer - 10.10.10.199
15:04:20,294 ERROR [VideoServer] ItemURL - java.net.MalformedURLException: For input string: "nm"
15:04:20,295 DEBUG [VideoServer] ItemURL - java.net.MalformedURLException: For input string: "nm"
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.lnicholls.galleon.goback.ItemURL.<init>(ItemURL.java:47)
	at org.lnicholls.galleon.goback.VideoServer.handle(VideoServer.java:113)
	at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:123)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

I've never really used Galleon's VideoServer app. Maybe you should try deleting that from your config for now and see if it stabilizes?


----------



## wojnas

I shutoff GoBack and ToGo. No luck..... However I saw these lines in my log file. Any idea? It does not seem to be linked to an app. I erased 100s of the lines from my log.

Thanks for the suggestion.

20:51:16,219 ERROR [ListenThread] ListenThread - java.lang.NullPointerException
20:51:16,418 ERROR [Dispatcher-Thread-3] ListenThread - Discarded 1 messages due to full event buffer including: java


----------



## windracer

I'm not sure what the problem in. In that last log file it looks like the error that causes Galleon to shut down is this one:



Code:


20:49:41,215  INFO [ProcessReader: ERR: ] ProcessReader - ERR: java.lang.InterruptedException
20:49:41,216  INFO [ProcessReader: ERR: ] ProcessReader - ERR: 	at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
20:49:41,216  INFO [ProcessReader: ERR: ] ProcessReader - ERR: 	at java.lang.Object.wait(Object.java:485)
20:49:41,216  INFO [ProcessReader: ERR: ] ProcessReader - ERR: 	at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:138)


----------



## wojnas

Out of curiosity, do you know how Galleon sends a list of apps that are available? Are started from scratch and just have the email application. I used a simulator from a remote computer and could not get the list of apps to appear. However, if I manual entered the email folder it worked. I could not see anything on TiVo.

Thanks


----------



## windracer

I believe it's using mDNS. These lines in the log are Galleon "broadcasting" that an app is available and listening:



Code:


20:48:25,252  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://10.10.10.2:7288/Email/
20:48:26,765  INFO [ProcessReader: IN: ] ProcessReader - IN: MDNS: http://10.10.10.2:7111/hdphotos/
20:48:30,265  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] AppHost - MDNS: http://10.10.10.2:7288/Netflix/

As for the simulator ... I've only played with it a bit while modifying the Galleon weather app, but I never got it to display the entire lists of apps either. I always had to put in the full URL (as listed above on the MDNS lines).


----------



## wojnas

I must have something else on the server that is conflicting some how. Need to figure out a way to determine that. To ensure my network was working properly I installed Galleon on windowz and it worked fine. Sometimes in my wrapper log I see entries for the Squeezecenter. The app for my Slimp3 device. I previously had them running nicely on the same box, but I wonder if that is it.

Thanks


----------



## windracer

Here are the ports Galleon uses:

http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=47


----------



## wojnas

I think I found the culprit. I believe it is the HDPhotos App. It automatically downloads an updated version when it starts (1.7a). It seems to interfere with other apps even though it runs on a different port. Sometimes HDPhoto app is the only one there and sometimes it disappears as well.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## windracer

Hmm ... I'm running the HDPhotos app through Galleon without any problem.

Glad you found _something_ though.


----------



## wojnas

It used to run on my old box without issue. I cannot figure out what it is. When it is running, after 5-minutes or so all my other apps disappear the HD Photos remain. When I remove it, the other apps work fine. It stinks, because we use the app a lot.


----------



## windracer

Maybe it's your java version? I'm using 1.6.0_06 on Ubuntu.


----------



## wojnas

Same version on Fedora Core 9.


----------



## s2kdave

The hd photos app actually runs in a different process which is created from the app plugin in galleon. If the galleon process (and the HD photos app plugin ) is still running it will keep that second process running and would explain why you still see it in the tivo list. So if all your other apps just disappear and HD photos stays, it most likely means there is something going haywire with the MDNS for the galleon process, but not the hdphotos process. If the hdphotos app disappears too, then most likely your problem is something interfering with MDNS.

BTW, the logs that show "ProcessReader" are the logs from the hdphotos process piped into the galleon logs.

This line looks very suspicious.

20:48:33,435 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (SqueezeCenter)

What is SqueezeCenter? Is that a service running on your box? Try shutting that down so it won't broadcast it as a service and see if that error goes away. It's possible that galleon's JmDNS listener is choking on it causing it to never broadcast after you get that error.


----------



## durgadas

I think I'm having the same problem. Galleon seems to be running fine, but neither of my tivo's can "see" it. They both say "no services found on <IP>".

FYI, SqueezeCenter" is a streaming audio server from SLIMP3 (now part of logitec). I also have this running, and others servers that Galleon seems interested in (Axis video servers). Here's the messages that seem to be related:

12:57:20,563 DEBUG [WrapperListener_start_runner] TiVoListener - Interface: /fe80:0:0:0:230:1bff:febd:7f55%2
12:57:25,758 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: DVR 1A85
12:57:28,761 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (DVR 1A85)
12:57:28,761 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - resolveService: _http._tcp.local. (DVR 1A85)
12:57:28,764 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: AXIS 240Q - 00408C86F87D
12:57:31,771 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (AXIS 240Q - 00408C86F87D)
12:57:31,771 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: AXIS 240Q - 00408C79EF55
12:57:34,779 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (AXIS 240Q - 00408C79EF55)
12:57:34,780 DEBUG [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - addService: DVR 4A21
12:57:37,784 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (DVR 4A21)

Note, I just grep'ed out TiVoListener lines from the log... there's other stuff there that didn't immediately strike me as related. Notice both of my tivo's show up in the listener messages, all having the same error message.

What I was wondering is if the "Service not found" refers to the _http._tcp.local (java class?) or to something about the target machine.

Help would be appreciated...


----------



## windracer

Those TiVoListener error lines could be a red herring. I see those in my log as well, for all of my TiVos, and Galleon is working just fine for me.



Code:


03:21:41,370 ERROR [JmDNS.SocketListener] TiVoListener - Service not found: _http._tcp.local. (Office)

I suspect your other non-TiVo boxes also show up because they are responding to the Bonjour/Rendezvous/jmDNS beacon.

I know this doesn't help, I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## rlcarr

I'm just curious if anyone's made any progress with this.

I have Galleon 2.5.4 on Ubuntu 8.04.1 and while my TiVos can see the "MRV" feature of Galleon (so the Galleon server shows up in "Now Playing" and I can transfer videos from from the Galleon server to the TiVo (and I can transfer videos from the TiVo to Galleon via the Galleon UI on the Linux box), none of the Galleon apps (I have ToGo, Music, Pictures, and Weather configured) show up on the HME apps page.

But when I install 2.5.4 on a Windows box, the apps show up fine on all TiVos. Same for 2.5.3 and 2.5.2.


----------



## rlcarr

Following up on my own post...

The key is to disable IPv6 (luckily, I don't need it for anything).

At least in my current version of Ubuntu, all you need to do is add the line:
blacklist ipv6
to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file and then reboot the machine.


----------



## windracer

Yes, disabling IPv6 is required ... it's listed in the installation instructions for Galleon on Linux.

I disabled IPv6 for Galleon so long ago I keep forgetting to ask people to check that when they run into issues like this. Sorry!


----------

